

Mozilla bends on 'built-in' Firefox DRM so it can keep streaming Netflix - joubert
http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/14/mozilla-bends-on-drm/?ncid=rss_truncated

======
RRRA
All this for B-serie movies that can't compare to other plateform like YouTube
in term of diversity. And once this is in, what stops anyone from building DRM
for EVERY format / medium / ...

